# Montreal recruiting centre's incompetence



## silverbach (10 Dec 2005)

1) I applied in August for a lawyer position. At the time, Iwas told that the process took 3 months...well, 4 months later, I'm still waiting for my first interview.

2) Around October 25th, I was told that I needed to be interviewed by a specialist (a lawyer) that was going to be available only after November 7th...On November 30th, I still didn't receive a phone call to schedule the damn interview.

3) 3 weeks ago, I added another choice to my application: officer (infantry); 2 weeks later, they scheduled an interview. When I got to the the interview, they said that someone was suppose to call me the day before to cancel the interview because of my second choice (which they knew about when they scheduled the interview) necessiates an aptitude test that I didn't do for the lawyer position because of my degree...they have scheduled now the aptitude test for january 9th, which means that I won't probably be interviewed in january but only in february.


I gottat tell you...if the incompetence of this recruiting center reflects how things works in the army, may be I should consider working at McDonald's instead


----------



## GO!!! (10 Dec 2005)

Yeah, you're probably right.

After all, if being in the army was really worth it, it would just fall into your lap.

You should'nt expect to have to make any follow up calls, check on the status of your application, or otherwise take any responsibility at all, the army has no other applicants or priorities but you.

I hear McDonalds is hiring - See Ya!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Dec 2005)

Well it is Quebec, so I guess the "wine" with la Big Mac would be au naturel.


----------



## TCBF (10 Dec 2005)

"2) Around October 25th, I was told that I needed to be interviewed by a specialist (a lawyer) that was going to be available only after November 7th...On November 30th, I still didn't receive a phone call to schedule the damn interview"

- Well, that's probably why they need lawyers now, isn't it? The ones they already got won't keep their bloody appointments.

Hang in there.

Tom


----------



## silverbach (10 Dec 2005)

this response is for GO !

You're right...I'm not the only applicant; but I'm kind of wondering, the fact that there are many applicants, what does it have to do with anything when they work on one file at a time  deleted content due to innapropriate comments

With comments like yours, you probably are a non-commissioned member working for them !

Please refrain from perosnal attacks and coarse language

the 48th regulator


----------



## WogCpl (10 Dec 2005)

Did you learn all that fancy language in lawyer school? Come on, 2 months ohhhh, wow over a 25 year career thats really going to make a difference. Hopefully when you go through officer training, guys like Go will be there to ensure you find out how the army really operates!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (10 Dec 2005)

Two things.

I would strongly suggest you refrain from naming specific people in personal attacks.   Especially when you hide behind an empty profile.   That to me indicates a LMF.

I suggest you drop your application right now.   Your final comment indicates contempt for the troops that one day you may command or be mandated to defend.   We dont need people like you in leadership positions.

D


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Dec 2005)

If this thread is just a whine session, then it's locked

PM me if you have something valid to add

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (10 Dec 2005)

Silverbach

Step back from your computer and relax.  Your venting here will get you into very serious trouble.  As you claim to be applying to become a Lawyer in the CF, you must of course realize the ramifications of the printed word, even on the internet.  Your attack on a Forum Member and the sudden exposure of a poor attitude do not put you in a good light.  I don't think you realize what it truly means to be an officer in the CF, when you make comments as you have in your last few posts.  

Calm down.  You can carry on with much better and clearer discourse on this site if you refrain from loosing your temper.  A matter you will have to control at all times if you expect a successful career in the CF.


----------

